# MK2 Golf Trunk Light



## 8Vproject (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture or schematic on how the trunk light is wired on a MK2 Golf? The previous owner had tampered with it and I'm trying to wire it back up.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 Golf Trunk Light (8Vproject)*

My 85 Jetta would turn on with by just opening the trunk.
My 91 Jetta requires that the headlight switch be on running lights. Then the light will be on when I open the trunk. I added a trunk switch so I can control it when I want.
Perhaps the late model Golf is the same, I don't recall my 86 Golf requiring the headlight switch either.


----------



## 8Vproject (May 20, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Golf Trunk Light (Eric D)*

Mine is a 91 golf. The bulb and lens housing was missing completely. Picked one up at a pick n pull







but now I need to know how to wire it so that it turns on when I open the hatch.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 Golf Trunk Light (8Vproject)*

Hatch light: Red wire goes to the fuse box at L/5, its fuse is #21 (15A).
Hatch light: Brown/black or Brown/white wire to hatch switch, hatch switch to Brown at the license plate lights.
L is at the bottom left in this picture, L also has 8 pins, the pin # is hard to see in the pic, but you'll see them in your fuse box. Its the 3rd one down on the left side, that is #5.


----------



## 8Vproject (May 20, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Golf Trunk Light (Eric D)*

Eric, thanks for the wiring schematic.


----------

